# How to Equalize Batteries



## PD-Riverman (May 24, 2007)

How Do you that are Off Grid Equalize your batteries. I have heard of doing this, but Have no Idea on how to do it. I have 2 C-60 charge controllers that I got with my panels, with no instructions. Thanks for your Help.


----------



## Mallow (Aug 4, 2006)

Read the instructions on your battery....generally you overcharge them by a set percentage to a certain voltage depending on battery. Some batteries aren't meant to be equalized like sealed, agm and vrla's for the most part.


----------



## dunewalker (Mar 4, 2007)

Riverman, it depends on what kind of batteries you have, first of all. If you have lead-acid deep cycle batteries such as golf cart or trojan t-105 or l-16s, then you equalize with your trace c-60 controller by depressing the button in the hole on the right side of the controller for 30 seconds or so, until the indicator light on the front starts flashing, alternating red/green. It then, if the sun or other source of power permits, runs your voltage up to 2 volts above normal bulk setting which is 14.6 volts in a 12 volt system, 29.2 volts in a 24 volt system, for 2 hours (16.6 or 31.2 volts). At that time the indicator light changes to a solid green, and the voltage drops back to normal float, which is 13.4 volts in a 12 volt system, or 26.8 volts in a 24 volt system. the knobs inside your controller need to be set to these values for bulk and float, first. If you have sealed gel batteries, do not equalize! Set the bulk knob to 14.1 and the float knob to 13.4 or 26.8 for sealed gel batteries. that's about the extent of my knowledge here--not sure why you have 2 controllers...


----------



## Ed_Stanton (Dec 28, 2004)

I use my diesel generator once per month for a 4-6 hour equalization controlled by my inverter/charge controller as per the above instructions, basically a 4 hour charge held @ 31 V when it achieves that voltage (after about an hour) for my 12-2V lead acid batteries. I don't get enough sun for long enough in the day to hold the equalization for more than a couple of hours which from what I've read isn't always long enough for a thorough desulphication.

There should be equalization info in your charge controller manual. If you didn't get any manuals with the controllers, then go to the Xantrex website and you can download a PDF manual for the C60 charge controller and also manuals from most manufacturers for whatever inverter that you have, if you have one.

Here is a helpful article on solar battery maintenance. Backwoods solar newsletter archive has other good info too. 

http://www.backwoodssolar.com/newsletter/pdf/SUMMER 2007 NEWSLETTER.pdf


----------



## PD-Riverman (May 24, 2007)

dunewalker said:


> Riverman, it depends on what kind of batteries you have, first of all. If you have lead-acid deep cycle batteries such as golf cart or trojan t-105 or l-16s, then you equalize with your trace c-60 controller by depressing the button in the hole on the right side of the controller for 30 seconds or so, until the indicator light on the front starts flashing, alternating red/green. It then, if the sun or other source of power permits, runs your voltage up to 2 volts above normal bulk setting which is 14.6 volts in a 12 volt system, 29.2 volts in a 24 volt system, for 2 hours (16.6 or 31.2 volts). At that time the indicator light changes to a solid green, and the voltage drops back to normal float, which is 13.4 volts in a 12 volt system, or 26.8 volts in a 24 volt system. the knobs inside your controller need to be set to these values for bulk and float, first. If you have sealed gel batteries, do not equalize! Set the bulk knob to 14.1 and the float knob to 13.4 or 26.8 for sealed gel batteries. that's about the extent of my knowledge here--not sure why you have 2 controllers...


Thanks. I have T 105's batteries and a 12 volt set-up and the reason I have 2 C-60's is They were with the Used Solar panel set-up I bought. These 2 C-60's are Hooked to 1200 watts of panels(600 each). If I figured right, I felt that 1200 watts of panels were too much for 1 C-60 on 12 volts so I hooked up both. I also have app 400 more watts of panels on two other set-up's that I am planning to add to this 1200 watts(have one big array instead of 3 seperate), so that will add about 200 more watts to each C-60. Give me your opinion on Any of This. I thank you for your help and Info!!


----------



## WayneR (Mar 26, 2007)

Ed, just posted a site under Links for DIY Battery Desulphators.

Am planning on building one to try it out. Great it they work :dance:


----------

